

UK ISPs to introduce jihadi and terror content reporting button - darklajid
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/14/uk-isps-to-introduce-jihadi-and-terror-content-reporting-button

======
socceroos
Yeah I can see that ending well. Why teabag your enemy when you can press the
big red terror reporting button? 14 year olds are going to love this.

